# Two New Fosters



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Here's some pics of my two new fosters. Gus is a little 10 month old, 5.6# boy and the other one is Mona who is 4 or 5 years old and weighs 6.8#s. They're both sweethearts and are getting along well with my crew. If anyone is interested you need to fill out an application with SCMR.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

They are very cute, Marti! I bet you'll have no trouble finding wonderful new homes for them in no time.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So cute and great job on fostering.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

:aktion033: God Bless you Marti. We are having such a great time with our two. It is so amazing to watch them blossom! Enjoy your time.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

They are both so so sweet! I am sure it wont be long before these two cuties are adopted!


----------

